# Six Years



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Somewhat anxiety related and which I almost forgot about.

August 14 was six years sober for me. That also means six years without emergency trips to the hospital or rides in the back of police cruisers. But that's probably just coincidence. 

Unfortunately, my other issues mean that I don't have anyone to celebrate with, but **** it. I'll take small victories when I can.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

You can celebrate with us. With Kool-Aid of course.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

That's huge man! One step at a time. If you can overcome that can you beat SA.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

wow - I'm flabbergasted. Well done on your six years - great strength to do that.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats! 6 years is a long time.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Great job!!! :boogie


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

kos said:


> With Kool-Aid of course.


Yay kool-aid!! It's too bad that when it's time to celebrate something like this you always want to celebrate with (insert whatever you just quit here).

As a side note: I was in my little coffee place the other day and they sell some fruit-juicey drink that they "infuse" with gin, which makes it sound sooo much classier. I should have told my boss my drinks were "infused" instead.


----------



## fridays child (Jun 4, 2009)

:yay Yay For You :yay Yay for police cruisers with no one in the back seat. This was a hard fought victory....Kudos!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zookeeper, that is a true sign of growth, man. That's not small triumph!
:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm having a hard enough time quitting caffeine. I don't drink, but quitting alcohol is probably the hardest thing someone could ever do. They say heroin and meth are the most addictive(at least that's what I've read) but those things aren't legally available at multiple stores in any city. So congrats. :yes


----------

